# Kienzle Or Bergmann Anyone?



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been on German ebay a lot lately looking for a budget aviator and accidently I found the following 2 brands

one is Kienzle and the other one Bergmann,

both were selling 40mm aviator style watches at a price cheaper than my last strap?(and that was pretty cheap)

The watches look really decent, anyone has any experience with any of these brands?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - Many moons ago I had a Kienzle (Pilot style) watch - Not an expensive one around Â£100 iirc and it was a substantial watch with decent build quality considering the price - If I saw another of that brand that I liked I wouldn't hesitate to buy (if the price was right!)

HTH ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

PaulBoy said:


> Hi - Many moons ago I had a Kienzle (Pilot style) watch - Not an expensive one around Â£100 iirc and it was a substantial watch with decent build quality considering the price - If I saw another of that brand that I liked I wouldn't hesitate to buy (if the price was right!)
> 
> HTH ... Paul :thumbsup:


Thanks Paul, was that a quartz or an automatic?They are sold as German but I presume they are probably chinese


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

niko said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - Many moons ago I had a Kienzle (Pilot style) watch - Not an expensive one around Â£100 iirc and it was a substantial watch with decent build quality considering the price - If I saw another of that brand that I liked I wouldn't hesitate to buy (if the price was right!)
> ...


Mine was a Kienzle Mechanique which used a Unitas handwind movement (no reason to think they have a Chinese connection) - Here is my sales thread - It's a lovely watch, one of my (many) 'why did i sell that then!' watches ... Paul :thumbsup:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=31491


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

wow...Lovely looking watch..reminds me of panerai..I am asking because the ones I have seen are quartz


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

PaulBoy said:


> niko said:
> 
> 
> > PaulBoy said:
> ...


.

.

The Kienzle Mechaniques are very nice, hand winder too.

Had one & really liked it. Would recommend one to anybody who

wishes to to try an ETA/Unitas 649x watch.

.

.

Jim...


----------

